# dewalt tool belts



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Get the Occidental Leather, I have a set they are the best aprons I've owned.


Nail bags or bags....:whistling

Oxy 7bag pro framer strong hold suspenders with leather harness and shoulder pads, no nylon.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> they`ve been out that long???? i thought they only came out about 3 or 4 years ago



He lives in the US, they get stuff before we do.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i know that.. just didnt think that much earlier


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Tim uhler:

Weren't you one of the ones here who had a set of diamondbacks?

Did they not last or did you not like them anymore?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ninja uses diamondbacks


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Ninja uses diamondbacks


They're covered in Ninja Nasty:whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> They're covered in Ninja Nasty:whistling


Turrible.

Just plain, old turrible. :laughing:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I liked the older dewalt nylon bags. Can barely find them on eBay anymore since dewalt quit making them. 

I have occi leathers now and they're amazing. Fit like a glove after a few months


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

ive had my dewalt nail bags/belt for around 6 yrs

only problem i had was the utility knife slot wore out


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

dewalt doesnt make em. kunys makes them for dewalt


----------

